# What's the good gas milage for Altima'95?



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi.
When I bot my Altima GXE '95 two years ago,my gas milage was 280 miles per tank(~24 M.per gallon),during the winter about ~20M.per gallon. But now I berely make 200 miles per tank (~17Mpg). My OBD does not geve me any trouble codes.
Please tell me what do you think is a problem,and what is the good gas milage for Altima GXE '95 2.4L ?

Thank you.


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

Agoudine said:


> Hi.
> When I bot my Altima GXE '95 two years ago,my gas milage was 280 miles per tank(~24 M.per gallon),during the winter about ~20M.per gallon. But now I berely make 200 miles per tank (~17Mpg). My OBD does not geve me any trouble codes.
> Please tell me what do you think is a problem,and what is the good gas milage for Altima GXE '95 2.4L ?
> 
> Thank you.


I also have a 95 GXE with 250,000. Mine gives me between 250 and 350 depending on how much highway driving I do. When I had spark plug/wires issues it dropped down to around 200. I'm not saying that's what you have, just letting you know what I had.


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you. 
I really need to check my spark plugs, I didn't do it since I bot the car.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I recommend replacing the spark plugs annually with the NGK stock replacement or the V-Power plugs because it costs less than $10 and will save you more than that in headaches and gas. You may also consider replacing the air filter fuel filter and distributor cap and rotor too.

Troy


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you,Troy,for suggestions.
I've looked online for spark plugs and i've found Bosch plugs $1.45 each. Please,tell me what would be the difference between such parts and the ones you suggest? And what do you think about Bosh parts in general?

I'm going to install plugs myself. I know nothing about vehicle repair tools. I've learned from Haynes Manual and found what I need online, but I've always been interested in universal tools, that would be useful for many other things besides changing spark plugs. Tell me if you know some tool sets like that and where I can buy it.


----------



## khatrisa (Aug 23, 2004)

Agoudine said:


> Thank you,Troy,for suggestions.
> I've looked online for spark plugs and i've found Bosch plugs $1.45 each. Please,tell me what would be the difference between such parts and the ones you suggest? And what do you think about Bosh parts in general?
> 
> I'm going to install plugs myself. I know nothing about vehicle repair tools. I've learned from Haynes Manual and found what I need online, but I've always been interested in universal tools, that would be useful for many other things besides changing spark plugs. Tell me if you know some tool sets like that and where I can buy it.


the general consensus around here is that NGK plugs work much better for Altimas than do Bosch.


----------



## kevin41587 (Feb 20, 2005)

khatrisa said:


> the general consensus around here is that NGK plugs work much better for Altimas than do Bosch.


Now, when you say NGK plugs are better than Bosch, do you mean ANY type, or are you talking about the premium expensive ones? Im just wondering becuase i have sorta the same issue with bad gas mileage. I put in those Bosch platinum 4s back in July when i bought my Altima and i never got over 23 mpg since ive had the car. I also bought Bosch spark plug wires. Do you suggest changing the wires also to NGK? Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I have found that the NGK standard plugs (BKR5ES-11) or the the V-Power (BKR5E-11) both are about $2 each have the best value for performance return. The more exotic plugs from any manufacturer usually just prove to be an expensive alternative with no real efficiency gains in mileage or power. The standard Bosch plugs have caused problems in my experience with idle and driveability issues.
I think if the engineers designed the engine to work with a particular plug there may be a good reason they recommend that particular line or brand other than it fits.
The wires are not as critical as long as the connections are tight, have good radio noise supression, and have resistance values within tolerance for the secondary igniton components to operate correctly.

Troy


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks,Troy. Before I got your last message,I already ordered and received NGK V-power plugs, but they are NGK (BKR6E-11). I did not try to install them yet. Please let me know if those will work or I bot totaly wrong ones?
Thanks again.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Those are perfect.

Troy


----------

